# Trick Club: March 2021



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks for participating in the poll to select this month’s trick. The winnner is...

*Spin in circle! *

This is such a fun trick from the novice list—for poodles _and_ their humans!—and it’s also a great crowd pleaser.

Here’s a good video to get you started:






Be sure to choose a unique verbal cue for clockwise and counterclockwise. Some people use “spin” and “twist.” I like to keep it super simple with “right” and “left.” You may find your poodle naturally prefers one direction over the other, but there’s no reason not to teach both at the same time. If your poodle’s anything like Peggy, they’ll appreciate the variety. 

As always, we love photos and videos! Whether you’re teaching this trick or have already taught it, I hope you’ll share a little of your process.

Happy training!
Robin & Peggy

P.S. Missed a previous month? It's never too late! Catch up on tricks from September, October, November, December, January, and February.


----------



## ThePoodlesMoody (Nov 2, 2020)

We've got this one down! WHOO!! Finally a trick clulb trick we can do! 

(Actually now that she is older, I bet we can do most of the trick club tricks.) I'm excited to join you all! 

Here is Apple Butter showing off her left/right in the middle of a good game of fetch.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

ThePoodlesMoody said:


> We've got this one down! WHOO!! Finally a trick clulb trick we can do!
> 
> (Actually now that she is older, I bet we can do most of the trick club tricks.) I'm excited to join you all!
> 
> Here is Apple Butter showing off her left/right in the middle of a good game of fetch.


Yaaaaaay! Nailed it! And holy smokes is she ever CUTE. She really looks like she’s having fun.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Very good! Yes!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

It's odd. Pogo loved spinning. Galen will do it, but it's definitely not on his list of favorites.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For anyone who wants to give this a try tonight, here’s the easiest way to start:






I’m a little awkward because I’m holding the camera, but keep it slow and deliberate. If Peggy gently nibbles at a lure, I’m fine with that. It keeps her engaged and tightly following my hand.

Her finished spin is a little different from Apple Butter’s sweet & peppy version:






_Can you even call that a spin?? I’m not so sure, Peggy... We might need lessons from Miss Butter._

We also do a travelling version:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> For anyone who wants to give this a try tonight, here’s the easiest way to start:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job Robin!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Great job Robin!


Thanks, Tom! She was a little confused when I used a lure for the video. It’s probably been a year or longer since I phased it out. But maybe I need to bring it back for her right spins, which she’s never seemed to enjoy.


----------



## ThePoodlesMoody (Nov 2, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Her finished spin is a little different from Apple Butter’s sweet & peppy version:


I think Apple has an unfair advantage because she's only 8 pounds and she's only 6 months old. Everything is done with intense energy still, and it doesn't take much to fling that tiny little body around. 😂


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

ThePoodlesMoody said:


> I think Apple has an unfair advantage because she's only 8 pounds and she's only 6 months old. Everything is done with intense energy still, and it doesn't take much to fling that tiny little body around. 😂


Really gives her a little extra flair. 

Anyone else making any progress? Remember that luring is fine to start. We did this often when Peggy was a baby, as it was a good way to redirect her attention in puppy class or anywhere really.


----------



## JDagno (May 15, 2019)

Jax and I are working on this trick, we will have a video for you soon! What a smart boo!


----------



## ThePoodlesMoody (Nov 2, 2020)

When's the next poll for April? It's spring break and we need some entertainment.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

JDagno said:


> Jax and I are working on this trick, we will have a video for you soon! What a smart boo!


Yay! Can’t wait to see. Love a cute spinning poodle.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

ThePoodlesMoody said:


> When's the next poll for April? It's spring break and we need some entertainment.


Ha! Okay, I’ll get right on that. If there’s anything in particular you’d like to try, message me any time and I’ll add it to the list.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I finally got started on this trick. Both boys will spin "right" with lure and Remo's starting to go with verbal or signal only. Neo's fairly spinny with lure, don't know if he'll see why he should without one . 
Going left is right out.

A slight complicating factor is that we've done "Circle" on back two legs for some time now so we have the occasional elevation changes mid spin lol. 

I'll also try to get some video.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> I finally got started on this trick. Both boys will spin "right" with lure and Remo's starting to go with verbal or signal only. Neo's fairly spinny with lure, don't know if he'll see why he should without one .
> Going left is right out.
> 
> A slight complicating factor is that we've done "Circle" on back two legs for some time now so we have the occasional elevation changes mid spin lol.
> ...


Excited to see video of your cute little guys in action!

Peggy occasionally decides to go fully airborne whilst spinning. We call it her triple axle.


----------



## JDagno (May 15, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Yay! Can’t wait to see. Love a cute spinning poodle.


Aww heck, can't seem to figure out how to download the video (it's on quicktime player)!! 😣


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

JDagno said:


> Aww heck, can't seem to figure out how to download the video (it's on quicktime player)!! 😣


I think it has to be uploaded to youtube and then share the link here.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

JDagno said:


> Aww heck, can't seem to figure out how to download the video (it's on quicktime player)!! 😣


I’ve been using Vimeo lately. Super easy to upload there, and then just copy and paste the link on Poodle Forum.


----------



## JDagno (May 15, 2019)

Thanks for your advice, I think it worked?!? Here's Jax doing "Spin!"


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Woo hoo! It worked! Lookin’ good, Jax.


----------



## JDagno (May 15, 2019)

So, I know they say "get your puppy in obedience school at a young age!", so I thought it would be difficult to teach any tricks/obedience to an older dog. Any thoughts? Clearly they can still learn new things.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

JDagno said:


> So, I know they say "get your puppy in obedience school at a young age!", so I thought it would be difficult to teach any tricks/obedience to an older dog. Any thoughts? Clearly they can still learn new things.


Puppy classes are about socialization to new sights, sounds, smells, and textures, and very basic obedience for the purpose of learning how to settle. For example, laying on a mat and watching all the action. They’re important to do at a young age so you catch that early socialization window, when puppies are less likely to be fearful of new things. As they get older, positive experiences and associations from those formative months will stick with them.

They can for sure still learn new tricks and obedience as they get older.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The Flying Poodle Brothers


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fabulous!! They are such joys, Rose. I love their synchronized spins and the cameo by your husband at the end. Thanks for the smile. 

I think Neo and Remo might need circus costumes.... Little neck ruffles, maybe?

And for you:


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Love the vintage!!

Here's what we really look like doing our daily Circus LOL


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Even better! Adorable.


----------



## JDagno (May 15, 2019)

Way to go boys!!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It's a lot of fun participating in the TC . Thanks PTP for coming up with it!

I enjoy seeing everybody's progress.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> It's a lot of fun participating in the TC . Thanks PTP for coming up with it!
> 
> I enjoy seeing everybody's progress.


Thanks for adding so much cuteness with videos of your little circus dogs!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

They're hams all right! 🎪


----------

